# Bike-Forum Mittelhessen (Giessen - Marburg - Wetzlar - ... )



## Chakotay (21. Mai 2003)

Falls es einen interessiert:

Es gibt ein neues Bike-Forum für Mittelhessen http://mtb.ath.cx/index.php

Werde dort demnächst mal einige Touren rund um Giessen einstellen/beschreiben. Mal sehen was dort an Leuten zusammenkommt. So kann man dann auch mal mit anderen was fahren und bekommt so hier und da mal einen schönen neuen Streckenabschnitt mit. Man kann ja nicht jeder Weg kennen. See you there.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (12. Juni 2003)

Visit me


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekyll1000 (11. Juli 2003)

Push


----------

